# what is evry 1 lifting?



## dk246

was jus wondering what evry 1 was lifting in the gym nowadays? and what would they like to be lifting by the end of the year

i know i did sumit like this before but this time i wnt be doing a chart.

its more of a frendly analasys of each other.

so ill go 1st im curently weighing bout 187lbs @18 yrs of age hopeing to get to 196lbs

i have a 495lbs deadlift which im hopeing to progress to bout 530-550lbs by the end of the year

a 286 bench which im hopeing to progress to 330lbs and a squat of 506 which im hopeing to progress to about 550-570lbs

all my lifts were caried out with suits belt and wraps for the squat. but thay are at compatition standard, so legs below parra on the squat, 1sec pause on the bench, and full lock out on the dead. also the bar is not aloud to stop movement

as you have most probaly guessed these 3 are my fave lifts. i look foward to seeing what the boreds fave lifts are and what they hope to get to.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Deadlift is still about 440 lbs

Incline d bell press with 110 lb bells

D bell shoulder press with 88 lb bells want to do the 99 lb bells in the next few weeks

shrugs (behind the back) 572 for 4 and 590 for 1

squats 462 for 1 at the end of a good leg workout 3 weeks ago


----------



## Carnivore

all 3 of my lifts are around 330ish, for some reason i have a v.strong chest & weak everyother BP


----------



## dk246

nice lifts  jus got my height mesurement in today im 5 foot 7 and a half lol dnt u jus love the boots scales  hopeing to get sum pics in soon as well for sum reason im trying to bulk up and eating evry thing but im looking more ripped:S


----------



## damagedgoods

good lifts... are these 1rep max's??


----------



## dk246

damagedgoods said:


> good lifts... are these 1rep max's??


yep m8, and there fully equipet as well

squat suit belt wraps and bench shirt


----------



## big pete

great lifts DK!!


----------



## dk246

big pete said:


> great lifts DK!!


thx m8! how r your lifts going? u still going to the worlds?


----------



## Bigdav

130k x 8 for the bench, leg pressing 450k for 12 and partial deads 180k for 8, cant squat or do full deads cos of a back injury, which sucks


----------



## particleastro

Wow, thats loads more than me

Dead = 140kg 1x6

Squat = 150kg 3x6

Bench = 100kg 1x6

Inclined Bench (with dumbells) = 30kgx2 2x6

A little low really, but getting there. Bodyweight is 75kg.

I would like to get to 200kg on the deads and squats, 135kg for the bench (which seems to have hit an impasse) and get 40kg bells on the incline.


----------



## big pete

best lifts still stand @

205k bench

320k squat

300k dead

those are equipt, TBH cant do squats or deads properly at the mo, struggling to hit the 200k barrier again!! damn my back!!!

concentrating on reps for the bench, currently 120kx14 for flat bench wanna get that upto 20 reps then try again for reps @ 130k

DK, very much doubt il go to germany, if i did itll only be for benching anyways. cant justify the expense just for that!

you on target for it??


----------



## SA12

220KG Dead

120KG Bench

160KG Squat

Those are all with just a belt, no wraps or suit etc...

I currently weigh 90KG.

Dropped back a bit at the momment to give my body a bit of time to recover.


----------



## 3752

all the lifts below are for no less than 7 reps..

Flat Bench 315lbs

Incline DB press 110lbs

Partial deads 330lbs

Leg Press 1260lbs

i don't do squats or normal deads due to my lower back injury.


----------



## Carlos901

> 205k bench
> 
> 320k squat
> 
> 300k dead


u can squat more then u can dead lift? hmmmm


----------



## dk246

Carlos901 said:


> u can squat more then u can dead lift? hmmmm


yea same with me lol. its all dwn to stance and technique

but then my feet are the sam stance for squat and deads:S so i dunno.

i think its cos i feel more comfy squating tho:S


----------



## verve

I can squat more than I deadlift, but that's mainly because I have been doing squats more often and for longer. Just wondering, how much weight do you guys use when doing bent over rows?


----------



## dk246

um atm i think its around 100kg for 6 i think


----------



## Magic Torch

I'm 82Kg 6' tall my P.B. 1 rep

Deadlift: 210Kg

Squat: 190Kg

Bench: 135Kg

I'm pleased cause I hit them all last week after a hard summer in the gym, and i'm off on holiday for a couple of weeks rest. Hope to come back work hard through the winter, eat well train hard and add another couple of plates to each lift - and some muscle 

Good thread tho dk we can all see how far we have to go to catch Paul - a bloody long way!

How old are you Paul and how long you been training?


----------



## samurai691436114498

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> I'm 82Kg 6' tall my P.B. 1 rep
> 
> Deadlift: 210Kg
> 
> Squat: 190Kg
> 
> Bench: 135Kg
> 
> I'm pleased cause I hit them all last week after a hard summer in the gym, and i'm off on holiday for a couple of weeks rest. Hope to come back work hard through the winter, eat well train hard and add another couple of plates to each lift - and some muscle
> 
> Good thread tho dk we can all see how far we have to go to catch Paul - a bloody long way!
> 
> How old are you Paul and how long you been training?


You got some good lifts there at that bodyweight


----------



## Magic Torch

Thanks samurai, I think the penny sort of dropped recently with my training as I have been training a while (3 yrs) with no real gains but I had good technique and form. I sorted out my diet and supps which helped no end and I went in to compound work, only because I was getting overloaded with info and thought I'd go back to basics. It helped, everyone needs to know the basic's eat loads & lift loads LOL


----------



## Bigdav

vervefan said:


> I can squat more than I deadlift, but that's mainly because I have been doing squats more often and for longer. Just wondering, how much weight do you guys use when doing bent over rows?


currently doing 115 for 8, wierd how i cant deadlift properly but i can still do rows with some hefty weight without any problems


----------



## samurai691436114498

Did 140kg for about 4 a few weeks ago but really bad form, normally row with around 100kg with good form


----------



## D8on

i cant squat for **** i cant deadlift for **** (bad technique) but my bench one rep wonder is about 180lbs


----------



## paul m

iv recently started bulking up and dropped my sets to 4-6 per bodypart and my strength has rocketed my bench has gone from 130kg for 6 to 160kg for 6 in 5 weeks i dont deadlift due to a previous back injury and squat pb is 180kg for 6 reps.


----------



## winger

vervefan said:


> I can squat more than I deadlift, but that's mainly because I have been doing squats more often and for longer. Just wondering, how much weight do you guys use when doing bent over rows?


I also squat more than I deadlift, (dont do dead lifts...lol) p.b. 18 reps with 315 lbs on squats. Bent over rows p.b. 225 for 6 reps.


----------



## Justin Hurley

60kg bench with a triple ply denim shirt.

90kg squat with predator briefs and 2 ply canvas suit and 5M knee wraps.

80kg deadlift, with above suit, brief and wraps in sumo stance.

Been training about 10 years, weigh 152kg and use 10g test, 6g tren a week, insulin, HGH, IGF-1. I'm strong as funk!!!

I'm hoping to compete soon and break some world records, IPF of course beacuse there all clean...LOL


----------



## verve

You weigh 152KG? That's a bit hard to believe...I dunno...but either way you will have trouble breaking world records with a 60kg bench. You sure you didn't make a spelling mistake?


----------



## big

vervefan said:


> You weigh 152KG? That's a bit hard to believe...I dunno...but either way you will have trouble breaking world records with a 60kg bench. You sure you didn't make a spelling mistake?


He's taking the **** mate.

He is nowhere near that strong really


----------



## verve

Lol I thought that but then I wasn't sure...it's been a long day, honestly...I would've realised he was only joking otherwise.


----------



## winger

vervefan said:


> Lol I thought that but then I wasn't sure...it's been a long day, honestly...I would've realised he was only joking otherwise.


Still funny none the less.  I like the idea he needed a suit to do it...........lol.


----------



## damagedgoods

what - you telling me that people can lift >60Kg's without a suit....


----------



## Justin Hurley

big said:


> He's taking the **** mate.
> 
> He is nowhere near that strong really


OK, you rumbled me, I'm nowhere near that strong.


----------



## verve

You see, if I knew anything about gear, I would've realised 10g test was a *tad* too much...


----------



## big

Justin Hurley said:


> OK, you rumbled me, I'm nowhere near that strong.


Come on dude, I remember being impressed when I saw your lifts posted up on your board a while back. What are you really lifting now?

I would wager you're with Jenkins and Big Pete in the top 3 strongest on this board.


----------



## big pete

although im coming on double his weight, he has a bigger squat than me!!!!

330k if Dai told me right aint it now Mr Hurley????

fair play, if youve got an 80k squat raw, that cnavas suit must be the bollox,lol

how you been? caning the gym hard as ever?? did you try out those volume sqauts you mentioned about ages ago? was it every day 10reps @ 70% 1RM? did they work well if you did?


----------



## Justin Hurley

That Chris Jenkins can't lift for toffee...LOL

Yes Pete, 330kg squat, but the depth was borderline, hard to make depth with the predators and canvas. Going to go with 340kg next week, see if I can break parallel.

Bench is getting better but still my weak point, was trying to get 182.5kg to touch with that new Rage X last night with craig, dai, ben and can't remember the other fella's name. I wet the shirt for the fourth attempt at getting it to touch, my ass come off the bench, but I got it down, but was too tired by then to press it. I hate bench press, hurts my shoulders so bad, trying to find a better groove to help with the pain until I get the cortisone injections.

Chris was going to come down, but fluffed out because he had to get his eyebrows waxed, no sorry, he fell asleep, or no, needed to use his usual bench, plaster for every sore he's got.... haven't you stripper??

Has Chris told you about that one Pete, or is he keeping it on the down low??...LOL

I switched to sumo stance in the deadlift (thanks to Chris's advice, best advice Iv'e had so far) and I am stronger than ever, I'm keeping it for a surprise but at the WPC Worlds I will be exceeding 300kg.

If I get my bench up, and be a good 3 lift, lifter then I stand in with a chance at winning.

Iv'e given up trying to ring you pete. Dai said you lost your phone or something, that's probably why I can't get hold of you. Give us a ring with your new number when you get 5 mins.


----------



## chris jenkins

Well what can I say Mr Hurley, birds of a feather flock together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pete

yeah no prob, i lost my phone for a couple of weeks. lol, as i wasnt goin to the gym i didnt realise that it was in my gym bag!!!!!!!

as im gettin back into things il start travellin to train again, got a kind of an open invite to the empire which is cool. awesome place to train in all fairness, and havin the helping and guiding hands of Dai and Craig always helps!!

340k??? isnt that over 4x your bodyweight???? **** MEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Justin Hurley

325kg is 4 x BW.

How's your training going Pete?

Dai and Craig are awesome training partners. I'm hoping the can tidy my bench form up.


----------



## winger

Justin Hurley said:


> 325kg is 4 x BW.


That is crazy strong.


----------



## DB

winger said:


> That is crazy strong.


BUMP THAT:bounce:


----------



## big pete

gettin back into it now, first proper week now. only been doin high rep low weight stuff til now. pulled 260k whichj i was chuffed with on monday, and pressed 160k on wednesday. just waitin to squat now, thatll be the tester. not using any sort of equipment, maybe knee wraps if im feeling cheeky!!

when are you competing next??


----------



## 3752

just trained legs tonight and surpassed my best lift did 600kg for 7 reps on my 6th set nearly passed out afterwards though but that might of been down to me only having 60g of carbs today.....ooops


----------



## winger

Pscarb said:


> just trained legs tonight and surpassed my best lift did 600kg for 7 reps on my 6th set nearly passed out afterwards though but that might of been down to me only having 60g of carbs today.....ooops


29, 45 lb plates for leg press? WTF? I would be sore just putting the plate on the machine.


----------



## verve

winger said:


> 29, 45 lb plates for leg press? WTF? I would be sore just putting the plate on the machine.


I would probably tear a muscle, then drop the plate on my foot and break it.

My lifts are crazy weak, I still haven't managed 100kg bench yet


----------



## 3752

winger said:


> 29, 45 lb plates for leg press? WTF? I would be sore just putting the plate on the machine.


yea i know it has taken me 3hrs just to walk across the room to my PC...


----------



## Justin Hurley

big pete said:


> gettin back into it now, first proper week now. only been doin high rep low weight stuff til now. pulled 260k whichj i was chuffed with on monday, and pressed 160k on wednesday. just waitin to squat now, thatll be the tester. not using any sort of equipment, maybe knee wraps if im feeling cheeky!!
> 
> when are you competing next??


I'm competing at the WPC Worlds on Novemeber 3rd in Helsinki, Finland.

Chris is doing the WPO Semi's on the 5th, as they are being run together by Ano, who owns the equipment brand Metal.

What about you??


----------



## samurai691436114498

winger said:


> 29, 45 lb plates for leg press? WTF? I would be sore just putting the plate on the machine.


LOL, Id have to go to 3 gyms just to get that many plates


----------



## big pete

Justin Hurley said:


> I'm competing at the WPC Worlds on Novemeber 3rd in Helsinki, Finland.
> 
> Chris is doing the WPO Semi's on the 5th, as they are being run together by Ano, who owns the equipment brand Metal.
> 
> What about you??


spot on, so youve got another 6 weeks to prep for it, gives you enough time to brek the 400k squat,lol you pack on strength faster than my impreza packed on speed!!!

not gonna compete again til next year now, gonna sticck to about 80-90% lifts for a while then look at steppin on stage

heard you had 290k pull last night!!


----------



## Justin Hurley

400K squat will be next year, when I have had enough time in the canvas. 350-360k in the WPC I project.

Yeah 290kg last night felt strong and fast, I'm sure the two ephedrine I took before the session helped. I project 310-320kg for WPC. Sumo stance is now paying off big time, I wish I changed over sooner now.

What comp you going to compete at, BPO??? Fancy doing a BPC comp?? I think Craig and Dai fancy giving it a go.


----------



## big pete

lol, i got enough problems gettin into a single ply suit/shirt, let alone a 2/3ply!!!

il stick with Bpo for the foreseeable future, and TbH i want to improve my condition in general, well being, drop a fair few lbs of flb and of course get the strength up.

sumo is natural stance for me personlly. and tall craig worked well for it too. do you go to squat width for feet, or right out wide by the plates?


----------



## Justin Hurley

Just a little bit in from my squat width.

lol...no difference between getting in 1 or 2 ply gear, it's all on how tight the equipment is. All single ply gear works best when it's super super tight, you can afford a 2ply to be just a little looser, though I'm now trying to get into tighter stuff.

I started with a 2 ply size 48 rage x, now I have gone for a size 46 2ply rage x, works better, can't get anything to touch yet. Did get 182.5kg to touch last week, but that was with the shirt wet and my ass coming off the bench.


----------



## Justin Hurley

http://www.powerliftinguk.com/showthread.php?t=2301

Have a look at the above thread Pete. It's me bursting blood vessels squatting 337.5kg. Surprisingly easy to walk out, but not as easy to squat.

Craig showed me that Russian method of wrapping your knees, f*cking awesome!!! Has he showed you??


----------



## big pete

that looks painfull!!

was it your eyes that went? or eyelids??

havent been shown the russin way, is it criss crossed, i cant quite make out in the photo


----------



## gazmatrix

Wow you guys are in another league all together, I'm just starting to get in to strength training and so far I'm making steady gains, nothing like the rest of you, but I'm happy with them&#8230; I just finished cutting and my BW is 13 Stone 8lbs now, I'm 6'2" and here's my current PR's

Deadlift 170Kg

Squat: 140Kg

Bench: 110Kg

I'm just about to start a 12 week Deadlift program to get try and get my Deadlift up to 190Kg&#8230;


----------



## big pete

train grip specifically, hanging from chin bar+partial holds are great. and purchasing a "rolling-thunder" is even better

try some box squats and shrugs, box squats are very good for getting you out of the hole


----------



## winger

big pete said:


> train grip specifically, hanging from chin bar+partial holds are great. and purchasing a "rolling-thunder" is even better
> 
> try some box squats and shrugs, box squats are very good for getting you out of the hole


Bump twice. Perfect actually.


----------



## big pete

cheers wingman!!


----------



## Justin Hurley

Baby turn around,

and let me see that sexy body go,

BUMP, BUMP, BUMP!!!

Read about the wrap in that post above Pete.


----------



## big pete

lol, the layout has changed, sorry didnt realise there were more replies!!! didnt realise you had to click on the names lol, ha ha mod status disabled!!!!

ok, i asked dai about criss crossing ages and ages ago. wow, i wasnt far off the mark!


----------



## Jon Boy Wales

bench press 4 sets of 10 at 100Kg

( not including weight of the 5ft spinlock bar )

Not that it makes that much of a differance anyway

I am pleased with my end of year bench results as for every other exercise performed ( every day is a different one ! )


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

Im just a young 20 year old lad on my first cycle......only 3 weeks in. My lifts dont compare to the bigger, more experienced guys but thought id throw my lifts in anyways..........

Bench 115kg x 6 reps

Squat 160kg x 6 reps

I dont do deadlifts but pulled 160kg x 6 when I was 19.

Other lifts.......

Dumbell shoulder press 100lb dumbells x 6 reps

Seated cable rows 300lbs x 7 reps

One arm dumbell rows 140lbs x 15 reps

Leg press 11 plates a side x 7 reps

The list goes on so ill stop there.


----------



## winger

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> Im just a young 20 year old lad on my first cycle......only 3 weeks in. My lifts dont compare to the bigger, more experienced guys but thought id throw my lifts in anyways..........
> 
> Bench 115kg x 6 reps
> 
> Squat 160kg x 6 reps
> 
> I dont do deadlifts but pulled 160kg x 6 when I was 19.
> 
> Other lifts.......
> 
> Dumbell shoulder press 100lb dumbells x 6 reps
> 
> Seated cable rows 300lbs x 7 reps
> 
> One arm dumbell rows 140lbs x 15 reps
> 
> Leg press 11 plates a side x 7 reps
> 
> The list goes on so ill stop there.


Those are damn good lifts for a 20 year old. What are you stats mate?


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

winger said:


> Those are damn good lifts for a 20 year old. What are you stats mate?


Well I have been 'weight training' since I was 16 and 'bodybuilding' for the last 2 or so years. Before I started my cycle I was about 200lbs, 16.5" arms, 51" chest and 26.5" thighs. Im now 4 weeks in (just done dianabol for 4 weeks) and im upto about 215lbs with 17.25" arms, 52" chest and 27.25" thighs. I dont consider myself 'fat' but im not really lean........my waist size is about 35.5-36" but I will be dieting down next year for a contest. My first contest.

I pretty much exhausted my 'natural potential' so my decision to juice at 20 was down to that plus wanting to compete. Ive gained about 15% strength on all lifts since the start of my cycle...............My test is starting to kick in about now so Im hoping for another 15% strength increase. All I can say is that diet is THE MOST IMPORTANT FACTOR. I will post again in 8 weeks when ill be at my all time strongest.

And wow.................8000+ posts lol. You must be an experienced and well educated bodybuilder. Im new to UK MUSCLE.

Also I have a friend of mine who is also a member of this board. Andy 78139 I think his name. Hes the same age as me and hes won the show I want to win last year. Hes a strong boy too!


----------



## winger

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> And wow.................8000+ posts lol. You must be an experienced and well educated bodybuilder. Im new to UK MUSCLE.


Not really, but thanks for the imply. 

15% strength gains is incredible. I have a question. What did you mean by, "My test is starting to kick in about now so Im hoping for another 15% strength increase?"


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

winger said:


> Not really, but thanks for the imply.
> 
> 15% strength gains is incredible. I have a question. What did you mean by, "My test is starting to kick in about now so Im hoping for another 15% strength increase?"


Well my bench before I started was 100kg x 6 reps......im now at 115kg x 6 reps. So im hoping to add another 15kg to my bench..........maybe more. Its unrealistic but I said to myself before I started this cycle I would try and get upto 140kg bench press (3 plates a side). Im on for 10 weeks so I have another 6-8 weeks off test enanthate kicking around in my body. I will attemp 140kg probably on week 10..........even if I only get 2-4 reps I will still have a try. At the end of the day I just have to try my best...........I just watched a mr olympia video (battle for the olympia 5) and jay cutler said 'as long as you give 110% your a winner'. I just gotta keep eating and training and see what happens I guess.


----------



## winger

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> W (just done dianabol for 4 weeks)





Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> Im on for 10 weeks so I have another 6-8 weeks off test enanthate kicking around in my body.


Not having a go mate, but are you saying at week 4 your adding tes enanthate or you have been using tes enanthate the whole time?


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

winger said:


> Not having a go mate, but are you saying at week 4 your adding tes enanthate or you have been using tes enanthate the whole time?


Na............I started my test 4 weeks ago. I started dianabol and test on the monday 4 weeks ago. My dianabol is more or less finished now, I have a few strips left to last me till mid week. So yh.........ive done 8 shots of test already.


----------



## BigLoz

hello everyone im new on here.

my best lifts as of 24th DEC 05 are

bench 140kg

squat 260kg

deadlift 300kg

my aims for this year are

bench 170kg

squat 300kg

deadlift 370kg


----------



## winger

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> Na............I started my test 4 weeks ago. I started dianabol and test on the monday 4 weeks ago. My dianabol is more or less finished now, I have a few strips left to last me till mid week. So yh.........ive done 8 shots of test already.


Got ya. Nice.



BigLoz said:


> hello everyone im new on here.
> 
> my best lifts as of 24th DEC 05 are
> 
> bench 140kg
> 
> squat 260kg
> 
> deadlift 300kg
> 
> my aims for this year are
> 
> bench 170kg
> 
> squat 300kg
> 
> deadlift 370kg


BigLoz, those are some impressive lifts mate and welcome to the board!


----------



## Ellis

Bodyweight 105kg

Age 23

Squat 315.5kg wpf world record

Bench 190kg

Deadlift 305kg

And going up

5 weeks to next powerlifting comp

Aim for end of year

Bodyweight 120kg

Squat 350

Bench 220

Deadlift 330


----------



## winger

Ellis said:


> Bodyweight 105kg
> 
> Age 23
> 
> Squat 315.5kg wpf world record
> 
> Bench 190kg
> 
> Deadlift 305kg
> 
> And going up
> 
> 5 weeks to next powerlifting comp
> 
> Aim for end of year
> 
> Bodyweight 120kg
> 
> Squat 350
> 
> Bench 220
> 
> Deadlift 330


Ellis most impressive lifts and welcome to the board.


----------



## damagedgoods

Ellis - are those lifts RAW?


----------



## Ellis

No those lifts are done wearing suits. However they are done in competition under wpf rules, therefore legal depth squat and pause on the chest with bench press etc.

Any other lifter hear compete in BPO/WPF. I know big pete does.


----------



## big pete

good to see you here Mr Keith!!

yep, i think only me on here so far, although. Big and Ironman really should give it a go. big Jessies,lol!!

but dieting at the mo, lol, couldnt shift 260k lastnight off the floor for a single rep!!!!!


----------



## Ironman

big pete said:


> good to see you here Mr Keith!!
> 
> yep, i think only me on here so far, although. Big and Ironman really should give it a go. big Jessies,lol!!
> 
> but dieting at the mo, lol, couldnt shift 260k lastnight off the floor for a single rep!!!!!


Dude please - im no where near - long way to go yet


----------



## Ellis

Couldn't shift 260 of the floor, whats wrong with you?, only a few months ago I saw you pull either a 305 or 310 was it in comp in the 125kg class.


----------



## big pete

lol, low carb dieting. was a bad day, no breifs etc etc.

no excuses though, TBH i gotta pull my socks up. ive got someone to chase now!


----------



## big

big pete said:


> good to see you here Mr Keith!!
> 
> yep, i think only me on here so far, although. Big and Ironman really should give it a go. big Jessies,lol!!
> 
> but dieting at the mo, lol, couldnt shift 260k lastnight off the floor for a single rep!!!!!


I am trying!!!  I will get there dude 

Aftershock is a dark horse here and could make a good go of it too IMO if he wanted. I found out a couple of days ago that he's deadlifting about the same as me, weighs a bunch less, and did his lift without a belt and from blocks


----------



## big pete

190k for 10 is some going! fair gay. nice on Monsieur Bayley


----------



## Ellis

Don't like the sound of the low carb dieting. That must be hard to do when following a powerlifting style to training when doing the big lifts.

''no excuses though, TBH i gotta pull my socks up. ive got someone to chase now!''

I like the sound of this. I hope to be a 125 with you by the end of the year.

I hope we will be lifting together for GB in the 125 class at the worlds in Ireland in November.


----------



## Ellis

To add to that but change the line of chat, I was looking at the board members pics and came across yours. Looking and weighing in heavy for them then. Quads look good, I'll have to try and get some pic of me up on here.

You suffer a bit from your skin, I do aswell sometimes, had it worse that yours before but not too bad now. All down to our naughty little habbit!!

Best thing for it for anyone on here that suffers, go to your doc, get him to refer you to a dermatologist and get prescribed a product called Roaccutaine. Its quite strong, much better than any herbal **** you'll get from a chemist, and it will help clear your skin up nicley. I've used it myself quite a bit and it keeps flair ups down to a minimum.


----------



## winger

Ellis said:


> Roaccutaine.


That is good info!


----------



## Andy Ox

Got a new P.B. on the Front squat last night,205kg for a single,no knee wraps just belt and Vulkan knee supports.

Well happy


----------



## big pete

Andy Ox said:


> Got a new P.B. on the Front squat last night,205kg for a single,no knee wraps just belt and Vulkan knee supports.
> 
> Well happy


205k front squat is a VERY heavy!

how do you position the bar? arms crossed?


----------



## big pete

ellis, yes, i think november is a date!!! lol

and accutane/roaccutane is harsh on skin and liver tbh, and with oral use, i couldnt justify much more stress!! but yes, its one of the only things that work.

cheers for the compliments, ive come on a long way since those pics. they are 9 months old!! at least i think i have, il post pics up soon once the abs are showing


----------



## Ellis

Excellent look forward to november, competition allways bring best out in people.

Look forward to seeing pics.

Your right with roacutane, it can be harsh on skin and liver, apparently.

From my personal experience however I have been on roacutane on and off, more on than off for the past 3 years. Apart from a bit of dry skin I have suffered no side effect.

As far as liver problems, I think this is over hiped. I have used upto 100mg roac a day which is a high dose, during this use I have used d'bol and anaps. During this time I have had regualar blood test every 8-12 weeks to test, liver enzymes, kidneys, cholesterol etc and they haven't rised at all and remained at a normal level/


----------



## Andy Ox

Yeah arms crossed Big Pete,not got flexability in wrists and forearms to hold it the proper way.


----------



## baz250

Hi I'm new to this forum, i'm only 17 buut my lifts are,,

Bench 135kg once,

leg press, 350kg twice

biceps 30kg dumbells once in each arm

shoulder press, 80lb dumbells 4 reps

back pull downs wide grip, 240lb twice

deadlift 180kg x 6, no more weight!

shrugs, 180kg x 6 no ,ore weight,

thats bout it and i'm currently weighing it at 85kg i'm going on dianabol in two weeks time for the first time hope fully i should have some much higher lifts, bt i must find a gym with more weight,

wat weight should i be ideally able to lift at 85kg at 17 are my lifts any good,

cheers,,


----------



## big

baz250 said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum, i'm only 17 buut my lifts are,,
> 
> Bench 135kg once,
> 
> leg press, 350kg twice
> 
> biceps 30kg dumbells once in each arm
> 
> shoulder press, 80lb dumbells 4 reps
> 
> back pull downs wide grip, 240lb twice
> 
> deadlift 180kg x 6, no more weight!
> 
> shrugs, 180kg x 6 no ,ore weight,
> 
> thats bout it and i'm currently weighing it at 85kg i'm going on dianabol in two weeks time for the first time hope fully i should have some much higher lifts, bt i must find a gym with more weight,
> 
> wat weight should i be ideally able to lift at 85kg at 17 are my lifts any good,
> 
> cheers,,


Yes, your lifts are very good, particularly your bench press at your weight and age.

You don't however need dbol yet.


----------



## baz250

i have tho been cruising around these weights tho for about 2 months now, because i do alot of boxing and runnign i cant seem to go up any more i think think ive hit a wall so i need somethiing, i currently take bcaa's createne, bout 250g proteing aday, bout 100g carbs and about 50g fat, so if i dont use bianabol wat else can i do to improve my lifting capacity,


----------



## big

baz250 said:


> i have tho been cruising around these weights tho for about 2 months now, because i do alot of boxing and runnign i cant seem to go up any more i think think ive hit a wall so i need somethiing, i currently take bcaa's createne, bout 250g proteing aday, bout 100g carbs and about 50g fat, so if i dont use bianabol wat else can i do to improve my lifting capacity,


Increase your calories. Currently you're only eating 1850 calories, which is incredibly low considering your weight and activity level.

Bump them up slowly though.


----------



## baz250

wat sort of a level should i be looking at i rekon i could get it up to 3000, all just start having more meals, and eating more protein bars, i also need to find a gym in my area with more than 180kg in free weights, as i've out grown my current gym, ive been traing there for 2 years so i need to find some where


----------



## big

baz250 said:


> wat sort of a level should i be looking at i rekon i could get it up to 3000, all just start having more meals, and eating more protein bars, i also need to find a gym in my area with more than 180kg in free weights, as i've out grown my current gym, ive been traing there for 2 years so i need to find some where


Yes, I would gradually go up to 3000 if I were you and see how you get on. Don't jump straight from 1850 to 3000 - rather go to 2000 next week, then 2250, then 2500 and so on each week until you get to 3000 cals. Try to get in as much protein as you can, and try to get as much nutrition possible from whole foods, like chicken, steak, fish.


----------



## crazycacti

well in my opinion - your protein intake is ok could go up to 300 if you want, emphasise good carb sources such as oats... sweet potatoes ect...

if your trying to gain strength - ecto/meso/endo - what ever 'morph' - you are not getting in enough carbs at all - if protein is the wood - then the carbs are the carpenters that can put it where it needs to be a build something...

your fats are way low too - add some olive oil to some meals - take some fish oils (not cod liver oil) - i'd put the fats up to 100g, keep the protein at 250-300 and play around with the amount of carbs- if you gain weight too quickly then lower them, if your still not gaining raise them slightly


----------



## baz250

i typically eat in a day,

morning a 5 item english breakfast,

dinner 2 pieces of freid fish and a plate of rice

pre boxing meal, tuna and sweeetcorn,

post boxing/tea, a big steak, with salad,

and in between i take bcaa's, and bout 1 protein shake aday, and my createne,

wat else should i do as an ajustment, do you have any suggestions as a diatry routene, i would definatly follow it as i've nevver been given one before and i'd much rather adjust my diet than take dianabol,

cheers


----------



## crazycacti

baz250 said:


> i typically eat in a day,
> 
> morning a 5 item english breakfast,
> 
> nah - very poor - think of all the bad fats and poor quality protein...
> 
> 100g oats with a little honey, 6 scrambled eggs (whole)
> 
> dinner 2 pieces of freid fish and a plate of rice
> 
> make sure the rice is basmati or brown - and sub the fried fish for a good protein source - chicken/fish/beef ect... add a little olive oil to the rice
> 
> pre boxing meal, tuna and sweeetcorn,
> 
> Tuna good - i wouldn't have any sweetcorn though - i'd prob have rice again or some carb source - again with some olive oil on
> 
> post boxing/tea, a big steak, with salad,
> 
> Nice
> 
> and in between i take bcaa's, and bout 1 protein shake aday, and my createne,
> 
> Id also take 1 x multivitamin/10x fish oils/1 x vit C....
> 
> After weight training have a shake made from 50g whey and 50g dextrose - bang 5g of creatine in there too... imo don't bother with any shakes unless its this one PWO - you can have another tin of tuna instead or something similar


IMO your above was nowhere near 250g protein - i'd add 1 more - if not two more meals in there too


----------



## baz250

i train at 12:30pm, an my dinner is after i train then i go boxing in the evening, so should i have a protein shake with my tuna and rice for dinner then,,, but ive heard than you can only digest a maxumum of 50g of protein in one go so how often are you able to eat the protein,,, i have recently stsarting eating alot of flapacks with my breakfst,, so i'm getting my oat meal ther,, but maybe need more


----------



## crazycacti

baz250 said:


> i train at 12:30pm, an my dinner is after i train then i go boxing in the evening, so should i have a protein shake with my tuna and rice for dinner then,,, but ive heard than you can only digest a maxumum of 50g of protein in one go so how often are you able to eat the protein,,, i have recently stsarting eating alot of flapacks with my breakfst,, so i'm getting my oat meal ther,, but maybe need more


flapjacks are full of sugar and aren't a good idea imo since they would spike your insulin production too much - leave that for PWO

I'd have a PWO shake then your meal 30mins - 1 hour afterwards - you have to remember that whey will either go through you or be absorbed quickly - and its more likely to be absorbed after you have finished your workout - when the need for protein is at its highest

it is possible to assilmilate more than 50g in one go - a 150lb person who has hardly ever trained will not be able to assimilate as much as a 300lb person who has trained for 20 years... your assimilation - depends entirely on what your body needs - and only you can work that out


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth

17 years old, 85kg and 135kg bench.........thats a very rare site indeed.

I just noticed that you do deadlifts and shrugs with 4 plates a side for 6 reps????? All this from a 17 year old natural? 30kg dumbell curls?! Damn I know guys in their 30s with over 10 years of steroid cycling under their belt that cant lift all that.

Interesting..............


----------



## winger

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> 17 years old, 85kg and 135kg bench.........thats a very rare site indeed.
> 
> I just noticed that you do deadlifts and shrugs with 4 plates a side for 6 reps????? All this from a 17 year old natural? 30kg dumbell curls?! Damn I know guys in their 30s with over 10 years of steroid cycling under their belt that cant lift all that.
> 
> Interesting..............


Sounds like the future. Oh sorry, just thinking out loud.

Those are most impressive lifts for any age.


----------



## baz250

i have a m8 whos 17 stone 6ft 6 and hes only 18 but hes turning to a profesional boxer next year hes still stronger than me on every weigth, but hes my training partner since i started at 15, and were always compeeting against each other, we train harder than anyone in the gym,, i personally don't think my bench is that inpressive, i want to get to around 180kg mark, or more thats why am ajusting my diet and thinking of starting on a cycle of dianabol,,,


----------



## big pete

i know of a (19yo i think) chap who is a bench specialist in powerlifting, his bench is 190k. but saying that, he weighs alot more than u baz.

for an 85k lifter, you are PROPER strong


----------



## baz250

i've just purchased some dianabol today,,

_Ramophramin Pharmaceuticals

-Methandrostenolone 5mg

*************

how should i cycle them, i was thinking of anadrol but they cost ***

five a day till i run out then buy some moree but how do i cycle the proviron withit

---

sorry dude, had to edit the price information from your post - no price discussion on here... big


----------



## chiefmeister

Ellis said:


> To add to that but change the line of chat, I was looking at the board members pics and came across yours. Looking and weighing in heavy for them then. Quads look good, I'll have to try and get some pic of me up on here.
> 
> You suffer a bit from your skin, I do aswell sometimes, had it worse that yours before but not too bad now. All down to our naughty little habbit!!
> 
> Best thing for it for anyone on here that suffers, go to your doc, get him to refer you to a dermatologist and get prescribed a product called Roaccutaine. Its quite strong, much better than any herbal **** you'll get from a chemist, and it will help clear your skin up nicley. I've used it myself quite a bit and it keeps flair ups down to a minimum.


so does this help acne and skin flare ups of it . went to docs in nov he gave me minocyclin 100mg tabs a course of 54 . i finished them but didnt take them away completely. now i gone back to washing with tea tree oil.


----------



## Ellis

chiefmeister, it does help acne and skin flare ups. They are much stronger than minocyclin. However your doc won't prescribe then to you, you will need to get him to refer you to a dermatologist to get them presribed.


----------



## Aftershock

baz250 said:


> i've just purchased some dianabol today,,
> 
> _Ramophramin Pharmaceuticals
> 
> -Methandrostenolone 5mg
> 
> *************
> 
> how should i cycle them, i was thinking of anadrol but they cost ***
> 
> five a day till i run out then buy some moree but how do i cycle the proviron withit
> 
> ---
> 
> sorry dude, had to edit the price information from your post - no price discussion on here... big


Personally I think dbol would be a very bad idea right now.. Ur super strong for your age/weight, and adjusting your diet would result in some impressive strength/weight gains on its own. Absolutely pointless adding dbol at this stage. You will have to increase the cals to see any gains (other than water) anyway, so how are you gona know if its the increased cals or the dbol causing the gains?

You should add/increase drug usage when you have exhausted all other avenues, other wise you are just wasting a growth opportunity!! Think about it!!


----------



## winger

Spot on, Aftershock!

Chiefmeister, Accutane/Roaccutane works very well. You will get dry mouth and nose bleeds possible. It does give acute acne patients hope though.

Minocycline is an antibiotic. These two compounds are very different.

My advice dont take antiobiotics unless you need them. Antibiotics kill good and bad bacteria. If you take antibiotics I would also take a prohormone or a good yogurt.


----------



## Littleluke

My weight is 71kg.

bench 110kg

leg press 160kg

dead 120kg


----------



## Captain Hero

lukeybigarms said:


> My weight is 71kg.
> 
> bench 110kg
> 
> leg press 160kg
> 
> dead 120kg


whats the unhappy face for lukey you ****hole, you got some good lifts there! :crazy:


----------



## Nytol

Weight 102kg

Bench 200kg

Deadlift 300kg

Squat 210kg (had a knee injury, just getting back to it after 2 years)

All lifts raw, and in good form.

Want a 220 raw bench within the next 3 months, then will compete equipped.


----------



## winger

Nytol said:


> Weight 102kg
> 
> Bench 200kg
> 
> Deadlift 300kg
> 
> Squat 210kg (had a knee injury, just getting back to it after 2 years)
> 
> All lifts raw, and in good form.
> 
> Want a 220 raw bench within the next 3 months, then will compete equipped.


Impressive.


----------



## Tatyana

Flat Bench 80 kg

Dead Lift 80 kg

Leg Press 200-400 kg depending on the leg press

Incline Dumbell 20 kg

Dumbell Military Press 17.5-20 kg

Squat 100 kg (but haven't gone heavy in AGES)

All is for 6-10 reps

Don't like doing chest


----------



## tkd

Tatyana said:


> Flat Bench 80 kg
> 
> Dead Lift 80 kg
> 
> Leg Press 200-400 kg depending on the leg press
> 
> Incline Dumbell 20 kg
> 
> Dumbell Military Press 17.5-20 kg
> 
> Squat 100 kg (but haven't gone heavy in AGES)
> 
> All is for 6-10 reps
> 
> Don't like doing chest


nice lifts, are you natural or have you cycled AAS?


----------



## winger

Those are nice lifts Tatyana.


----------



## Tatyana

tkd said:


> nice lifts, are you natural or have you cycled AAS?


Natural girlie, Strong like BULL, big Tick (thick) thighs as my BABA used to say, that's nan to you English folk.

A lot of it is in your head. My first proper training partner was the biggest and strongest guy in the gym, and he did make me cry, throw up, not give up.

So as I keep saying, in my gym, I am like one of the lads, and I do scare the C*ap out of the young newbies! OMG that girl is lifting more than ME, AND she has bigger arms!

Big Cyber Hug

x

x

x

T

OH my upper body is OUT for a bout a month though! I am so wanting to do shoulders.

Oh yah, my tricep push down is seriously scary for a girl as well, I think I could do nearly the whole stack for 3 reps.


----------



## 3752

Pscarb said:


> all the lifts below are for no less than 7 reps..
> 
> Flat Bench 315lbs
> 
> Incline DB press 110lbs
> 
> Partial deads 330lbs
> 
> Leg Press 1260lbs
> 
> i don't do squats or normal deads due to my lower back injury.


10 days back on the gear after 15 months natural and i have just surpassed my PB on partial deads tonight i did 400lbs for 4 reps...and 350lbs for 8


----------



## Carlos901

thats good so on your partial deads u have gained 70lbs? good work


----------



## winger

70 lbs is good. Maybe the rest from gear did you some good Big Paul!


----------



## big pete

wow, the rest has given your base strength a raise, as soon as the gear gets back in there it flies past your PBs. and who said time on=time off doesnt have its benefits???!!!

an odd lift to add to the list, 52.5k one handed clean and press using an oly bar


----------



## Ironman

big pete said:


> wow, the rest has given your base strength a raise, as soon as the gear gets back in there it flies past your PBs. and who said time on=time off doesnt have its benefits???!!!
> 
> an odd lift to add to the list, 52.5k one handed clean and press using an oly bar


damn bro - next youl bending the oly bar around your neck!


----------



## Up and Under

Hi, weight 90kg

Bench press: 120kg

Squat: 150kg (never touched these with any degree of seriousness before)

Deadlift: 200kg x 5 (1rm ?)

Leg press: 475kg x 6 (1rm ?)


----------



## a3lkx

23 male 165lbs 10% bf 5'10

can bench 1 rep at 95k, but do 8-10reps with 70k, 4sets

squat 40k 10-15reps 3sets havnt quite mastered the technique yet tho am new to squats.also deadlifts 40k 10-15 reps 3sets, i dnt pull my guts out really with anythink i lift, i dnt like to struggle lol

hope to be able to lift 100k more than 5 times by the end of the year and also up my weight to about 180lbs and bench in access of 80+k with my reps still at 8-10 keeping my bf in single digits. nuffin really impressive here jst like to keep in gd shape not not be to big for my size as i think ill look stupid


----------



## big pete

Ironman said:


> damn bro - next youl bending the oly bar around your neck!


now your just being silly 

it aint that hard, give it a try! just make sure your grip is absolutely dead centre!! found that one out when it was balanced on my shoulder


----------



## Ellis

sorted my squat out this week pete, got 330 new PB, should be ready for europeans now.


----------



## big pete

great news!

how did it feel? comfortable/easy/tough?


----------



## winger

big pete said:


> great news!
> 
> how did it feel? comfortable/easy/tough?


Or all of the above?


----------



## big pete

winger, your so gay


----------



## winger

Thanks mate.


----------



## Ellis

Lets just say it felt heavy but came up ok Pete. It felt heavier on the way down than it did on the way up. I think I may have needed an extra inch to make certain of all white lights. It came up without me hitting a sticking point, you know where it seems to almost stop for 10 mins then starts moving again. So i'm hoping theres a little bit more there.

Form was much better so the squat felt good, no bar movment on my back and felt real tight in the torso.

Have you been heavy again this week on squat?


----------



## big pete

kept the squats light, no equipment etc etc, decided to sit at the bottom in the hole too!! just a pause of 2-3 secs to take all momentum out, and managed a very comfortable 200k. left it there cos i was event training today 

really good, it was with the organiser of the SV comp. he said you are more than welcome to join in, he said more the merrier!! there was 3 of us there, worked up to the comp weights and went past them. felt real good, we gotta meet up soon for it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellis

whats did you do for the event training?

I plan to go train with Justin and craig at bristol sometimes over summer if you wanna come along aswell, ready for the worlds!


----------



## big pete

kept it real simple for it, started with the yoke. start weight was about 130k, then added 40k a time til we hit 250k and then final run @ 270k. was easier than i was expecting TBH. next was the farmers, base weight of the bar was 70k, had a quick run with that, then added weight til we got to 110k in each hand. again, wasnt too bad.

we gave the barrel press a look at after, that is very awkward, and TBH itd be hard to train for without having a barrel to play with. the only gym type lift you could practice with would be a clean and press with a 3ft hammer curl bar? do you know the ones i mean?

the way the layout of the comp is listed, i missunderstood this event. i thought it would be a case of getting the barrel to your chest and pressing from there counting the reps as you go. but its not!!! nooooooo a smidge bit harder than that!!! each rep is counted as a clean from the floor to chest, the press movement then LOWERING (not dropping) the barrel to the floor. thats one rep. so its more of a barrel clean and press for reps. butr again, not too bad. ypu could always blag a beer keg from a pub and fill it with sand, thats basically all theyve done. and then youve got the barrel to play with at your leisure

will def come down to train with you/craig/justin! the empire is great to train at! theres nowt better than being pushed along by people stronger than me!


----------



## Ellis

Sounds like a fun session. I know what you mean about the 3 foot hammer bar shoulder press.I would imagine all the events in one day will take a lot out of you. Must hit your lower back a lot?

I'll let you know when I'm going to train with craig and chris. I need some more experienced lifters to train with, lifters that are pushing barriers and putting up some massive numbers.

I here craig squated 350 at the BPC on saturday, apparently he opened 350 but droped it, then got it second time around and then jumped upto beleive it or not 390!! but missed it.

A 82.5kg lifter going for 390!

Will be interesting to see him lift in vienna on saturday.

I also here that craig is hoping to squat 400-420 this weekend. Another unbeleivable number, I wouldn't put it past him too.


----------



## BIG-UNC

how the fcuk can some one who ways 82 kilo squat 390 kilo!!!!!!!!!

i cant do half of that infact i can do less than half!!!

probably why ive got kentucky fried chicken legs lol

my new name KFC


----------



## Ellis

Your right if you could squat that you wouldn't have chicken legs.

He didn't get the 390 but I'm sure he will do eventually. Thats in the BPC on double ply suits. He's competing in the WPF europeans this weekend which is single ply suits and I hear he plans to open with 350.

You can see clips of his squats at the BPO british on www.sportuk.tv under powerlifting, in it he squats 355.


----------



## winger

I didn't actually hear his name but for full screen coverage click here.


----------



## solid 1

Into strength lifting have been for 3 and a half serious years

age 27 bodyweight 90kg. i never max out so i dont know what i could do for 1 rep

squat 280kg for reps

deadlift from floor 250k for reps been as high as 270k

rack deadlifts from knee 320kg

110k above head for reps

80k strict curls 40k dumbell curls


----------



## BigDom

I can bench press 110kg and deadlift 170kg, these may seem quite light compared to some other people but i think they ared quite good considering i am only 17.

BigDom


----------



## bigdaftjoe

at 6ft 3 and 270lb i only post here to hang my head in shame fcuk you guys are strong i bench 100kg for 10 reps dead 120kg for 8 reps and leg press 400kg for 10reps


----------



## winger

6'3" and 270 is so very respectable. 

Even without that pole mate.


----------



## bigdaftjoe

lmao i need it for support


----------



## Cookie

Lifting about 50 litres but then again I`m only a little lad :wink:


----------



## Carlos901

lmao, dude wtf? and LOL at the chinup vid. cool though, god knows what your neighbours think running about with a keg. thumbs up to you though, dont think i could do 2 laps... how many laps are you aiming for cookie?


----------



## winger

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Lifting about 50 litres but then again I`m only a little lad :wink:


I loved it also. I gave you 5 red stars for a rating...... 

I really like the look on your face at the end.


----------



## Cookie

Carlos901 said:


> lmao, dude wtf? and LOL at the chinup vid. cool though, god knows what your neighbours think running about with a keg. thumbs up to you though, dont think i could do 2 laps... how many laps are you aiming for cookie?


Sod neighbours most are probably fat and outta shape might shake em up a bit and get them started on something themselves..lol...

Looking to do a mile with the keg:lift: Anyways needed some new stimuli bbings been boring me for a few years now so ne horizons and new goals:beer1:

Try you might like it, great for cardio....



> I loved it also. I gave you 5 red stars for a rating......


Cheers buddy:beer1:


----------



## Tatyana

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Sod neighbours most are probably fat and outta shape might shake em up a bit and get them started on something themselves..lol...
> 
> Looking to do a mile with the keg:lift: Anyways needed some new stimuli bbings been boring me for a few years now so ne horizons and new goals:beer1:
> 
> Try you might like it, great for cardio....
> 
> Cheers buddy:beer1:


I liked the training with lager YouTube as well!

I do find your workouts interesting and challenging.

Like my siggie says, come to the dark side, we have Cookie! LOL



x

x

x

T


----------



## winger

A mile......:eek:


----------



## Carlos901

good on ya for going for a mile. when u hit that mile, then aim for 2.

me dads abit like you mate. when ever he takes the dogs down the wood, he takes his ruck sack and fills it with bricks? lol.


----------



## big

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Lifting about 50 litres but then again I`m only a little lad :wink:


Is that a video of winger's daily beer delivery


----------



## Magic Torch

big said:


> Is that a video of winger's daily beer delivery


LMAO


----------



## big pete

cookie!!!

whats with interlinking your fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



only joking, nice one!! the barrel walk is sooooo hard, and doesnt it ever hit the glutes/hams hard!!

nice one!


----------



## Cookie

big pete said:


> cookie!!!
> 
> whats with interlinking your fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *What ain`t I allowed to interlink the pinkies? sod that I`ve only got little arms can`t do it anyother way:tongue10:*
> 
> 
> 
> only joking, nice one!! the barrel walk is sooooo hard, and doesnt it ever hit the glutes/hams hard!!
> 
> *Tell me about it, really showed me how weak I am in the hip area at the moment and why its 1 of the reasons I used to suck (still do ) with back squats...*
> 
> nice one!
> 
> *Cheers mate...more to come:beer1:*


----------



## big pete

excellent!!

not an under 105k strongman in the making????


----------



## Cookie

big pete said:


> excellent!!
> 
> not an under 105k strongman in the making????


Maybe but it`d have to be in the masters category:lift:


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Maybe but it`d have to be in the *masters category*:lift:


*Does Masters go that old??*

:tongue10:


----------



## Cookie

samurai69 said:


> *Does Masters go that old??*
> 
> :tongue10:


I hope so, but one thing I am sure off I`m younger than you so you`ve got no chance:gun:


----------



## winger

big said:


> Is that a video of winger's daily beer delivery


Every other, what kind of lush you take me for?


----------



## big

winger said:


> Every other, what kind of lush you take me for?


Lucky it's not your porn delivery, you'd need Mariusz Pudzianowski to carry that one


----------



## winger

big said:


> Lucky it's not your porn delivery, you'd need Mariusz Pudzianowski to carry that one


You make that sound like a bad thing! You really need to embrace porn.....lol.

Unless your post cycle.  ...........lol.


----------



## big

What's post-cycle?! lol


----------



## big pete

if Odd Haugen (sp?) can do it @ 55 im sure you can do it cookie!


----------



## Cookie

big pete said:


> if Odd Haugen (sp?) can do it @ 55 im sure you can do it cookie!


I feel like I`m digging myself a big hole with this one and not finding a way out...lol...

I`ll give things a good 12-18 months of heavy lifting and see what I manage....

Question though.....Do they have drug tested strongman comps as I aint prepared to go down that route again?


----------



## DB

big said:


> What's post-cycle?! lol


fukin junkie! mg:


----------



## Tatyana

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I feel like I`m digging myself a big hole with this one and not finding a way out...lol...
> 
> I`ll give things a good 12-18 months of heavy lifting and see what I manage....
> 
> Question though.....Do they have drug tested strongman comps as I aint prepared to go down that route again?


I am pretty sure they drug test some of the comps.

Some UFC guy just had titles stripped because of a positive drug test

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii

big said:


> What's post-cycle?! lol


Heeee heeee:love:


----------



## winger

Big said time off equals time on, so he takes a testosterone prop shot every other day..............lol.:smoke:


----------



## Cookie

Symphony of Destruction mg:


----------



## winger

Your getting better I see.


----------



## hackskii

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Symphony of Destruction mg:








I loved that man.


What a stud......


You took it to the end....heeee heeeee


Bet you are sore mate.....


----------



## Cookie

hackskii said:


> I loved that man.
> 
> What a stud......
> 
> You took it to the end....heeee heeeee
> 
> Bet you are sore mate.....


Yeah sore today, even calves feel tight......


----------



## winger

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Yeah sore today, even calves feel tight......


As they should.


----------



## 3752

i have just surpassed my PB on incline BB press tonight i did 162.5kg for 6 reps unassisted....


----------



## winger

Pscarb said:


> i have just surpassed my PB on incline BB press tonight i did 162.5kg for 6 reps unassisted....


I have a new hero!


----------



## Wolverines78

Current weight is 110kg at 5ft10

Bench 170kg 4 reps

Hack Sqaut 430kg 10 reps

Preacher Curls 90kg 8 reps

Leg press 640kg 8 reps

Standing calf 380kg 5 reps

T-bar rows 120kg 8 reps

barbell shrugs 210kg 5 reps

Lat pull down 110kg 8 reps


----------



## winger

Wolverines78 said:


> Current weight is 110kg at 5ft10
> 
> Bench 170kg 4 reps
> 
> Hack Sqaut 430kg 10 reps
> 
> Preacher Curls 90kg 8 reps
> 
> Leg press 640kg 8 reps
> 
> Standing calf 380kg 5 reps
> 
> T-bar rows 120kg 8 reps
> 
> barbell shrugs 210kg 5 reps
> 
> Lat pull down 110kg 8 reps


What a stud!

Very nice lifts mate.


----------



## 3752

Wolverines78 said:


> Current weight is 110kg at 5ft10
> 
> Bench 170kg 4 reps
> 
> Hack Sqaut 430kg 10 reps
> 
> *Preacher Curls 90kg 8 reps*
> 
> Leg press 640kg 8 reps
> 
> Standing calf 380kg 5 reps
> 
> T-bar rows 120kg 8 reps
> 
> barbell shrugs 210kg 5 reps
> 
> *Lat pull down 110kg 8 reps*


excellent lifts although i find the ones in bold confusing you can lift 90kg with the smallest muscle in the body *the biceps* and for a concentration movement but you can only lift 110kg with one of the biggest body parts *the Back* just find this hard to believe as i don't know anyone and i know some big strong dudes who can preacher curl 90kg for reps......your arms must be massive..

Also how big are your legs you have us all intrigued please post up a pic as these lifts especially for legs are awesome...


----------



## Wolverines78

winger said:


> What a stud!
> 
> Very nice lifts mate.


Thanks


----------



## Wolverines78

Pscarb said:


> excellent lifts although i find the ones in bold confusing you can lift 90kg with the smallest muscle in the body *the biceps* and for a concentration movement but you can only lift 110kg with one of the biggest body parts *the Back* just find this hard to believe as i don't know anyone and i know some big strong dudes who can preacher curl 90kg for reps......your arms must be massive..
> 
> Also how big are your legs you have us all intrigued please post up a pic as these lifts especially for legs are awesome...


It is strange but for some reason no good at lat pull downs but strong on preacher curls, lats are one of my lagging bod parts along with side delts any advice on these parts?

My legs are 30inch calfs are 18inch will get some pics done if you like biceps just over 18 inch ive always had big legs even as a kid mum would struggle to get pants to fit me, been playing rugby since i was 8 years old and thats helped them develop along with the weight training and american football i now play

Am hoping to drop my BF under 10% so dont know how this will effect my lifts but would give anything to be as ripped as you 

P.s id just like to say for lat pull downs i dont swing the back i keep it still and pull to the front of my chest


----------



## Tinytom

Fcuk the photos

I want to see a youtube of those lifts. They are awesome.

I saw a vid of Ronnie pressing over 800kg once and that was awesome.

That sort of lifting necessitates some showing off I reckon, get a camera on you mate you need to brag about those lifts.


----------



## Wolverines78

Tinytom said:


> Fcuk the photos
> 
> I want to see a youtube of those lifts. They are awesome.
> 
> I saw a vid of Ronnie pressing over 800kg once and that was awesome.
> 
> That sort of lifting necessitates some showing off I reckon, get a camera on you mate you need to brag about those lifts.


Thanks mate:cool: will get my training partner to bring hes camera phone to gym on friday, am not on the test at the mo just started a cutting cycle but with a lot of effort should be able to hit these figures still


----------



## winger

I cant wait. Those arms in the avatar look like they are about 20"

If you cant upload a video I will do it for you.

I have a youtube account myself and also can add music and text if you want me too to your video.

Here is my lame youtube video of me. Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RI7DrVxFAw.

That **** voice you hear in the back ground is Hackskii............lol. :rolleye11


----------



## hackskii

Hey hey you ****.........

I don't need your gay comments.......

Your lift is nice but I am not impressed.

You just wait........

Hey how is that torn bicep and shoulder injury doing?


----------



## Magic Torch

Whoa that gym looks the nuts mate, you dont get 'em like that over here!

How much does that cost a month over there?


----------



## winger

Magic Torch said:


> Whoa that gym looks the nuts mate, you dont get 'em like that over here!
> 
> How much does that cost a month over there?


Free, it is a company gym. My main gym puts that one to shame.


----------



## hackskii

It is kind of space age actually, but not put together very well. Super clean but then again it is brand new.

It has the faucets that the water runs when you put your hands under the faucet.

Also the paper towels you hold your hand under them and the paper comes out automatically.

There is this very fit muscular older lady that I have been hitting on.

She wears spandex and it drives me wild (on some test right now).

Blond hair, blue eyes, flat stomach, muscular legs.

She is a trainer and going to school to do some kind of physical therapy.

I was laying it on very thick yesterday


----------



## winger

Talk her into getting a chiropractic license, then marry her........ 

Maybe she can also cut hair and you have it all. Just a thought.


----------



## Wolverines78

winger said:


> I cant wait. Those arms in the avatar look like they are about 20"
> 
> If you cant upload a video I will do it for you.
> 
> I have a youtube account myself and also can add music and text if you want me too to your video.
> 
> Here is my lame youtube video of me. Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RI7DrVxFAw.
> 
> That **** voice you hear in the back ground is Hackskii............lol. :rolleye11


Cheers:beer1: nice lift too :thumb: :lift: :lift: :lift:


----------



## winger

Wolverines78 said:


> Cheers:beer1: nice lift too :thumb: :lift: :lift: :lift:


Thanks mate. I am not one of those genetic eleates I have had to be smart about lifting.

I am clean and dont use gear.


----------



## AussieMarc

My lifts...

140k Squat @ 6

110k Dead @ 6

40k DB bench @ 8

75k Flat bench @ 8..

I don't understand how I can do more on DB bench then I can Flat barbell.. Decline I use the 50k DB..

Our gym sucks for DB increments... Ignoring the 1-5kg weights, our DB's start at 7.5k in increments of 2.5 till it gets to 30. Then it jumps up to 35, then 40, then 50!! Massive jump.. I don't understand it. Why do the big DB's jump so high when the little ones don't? IMO they should take out one of the 2 sets of 10's, 12's, 15's, 20's, 22's and 25's and replace em with 32's, 37's, 42's 45's and 47's.. Makes more sense dunnit?


----------



## LEWIS

squat 100kg @ 6 - working on it (not happy with legs)

dead lift - injury galore for me but 100kg [email protected]

flat bench - 130kg @ 6

db bench - 42 kg each arm @ 6

used to be a top half only man , now getting into lower back and legs more. lol


----------



## Cookie

Farmers Walks :crazy:


----------



## hackskii

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Farmers Walks :crazy:


That's pretty cool.


----------



## Baggio

deads 140kg 10 reps (today) 

bench 130kg 2 reps

shoulder press (smith machine) 105kg 1 rep

squats 140kg 8 reps

all lifts achieved while not on gear :lift:


----------



## winger

Love that!


----------



## mant01

Shrugs-260kg-10 reps

benchpress-180kg-4 reps

shoulder press-180kg-3 reps

Curls-70kg-10 reps

I've had bad knees all my life so I don't do squats and things.


----------



## big pete

some awesome shoulder pressing!! was that back or front pressing? seated or standing? and last but not least, free bar or smith machine?

and breeaaatthhhheeee....


----------



## mant01

lol, it was seated front shoulder press on the smith. I wish I could try free weights to see what I can do but like I said before the gym I go to is total crap.


----------



## big pete

fair play to ya.

never been a huge shoulder presser, but those are some serious lbs shifted!


----------



## winger

mant01 said:


> Shrugs-260kg-10 reps
> 
> benchpress-180kg-4 reps
> 
> shoulder press-180kg-3 reps
> 
> Curls-70kg-10 reps
> 
> I've had bad knees all my life so I don't do squats and things.


Looks like your military press and bench are almost the same, minus a rep.

Most impressive.


----------



## yamaharob

AS OF LAST WEEK..AND I HAVE HIT A WALL HERE....

deads 5th set at 172.5kg for 3 reps

squats 5th set at 120kg for 5 reps

bench 4x5 at 80kg

need to push past i wanna get 200kg out of my deads within a couple of months....


----------



## big pete

drop down 20% and work on higher reps (8-10) and then up the poundage again whilst dropping reps. that will help immensely with breaking new barriers.

but they are very respectable gym lifts!


----------



## winger

Spot on big Pete! Really good advice.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Spot on big Pete! Really good advice.


As usual bro......

Reps for Big Pete WSM guy:love:


----------



## big pete

cheers gents!

(not quite yet though Hacks, maybe next year  )


----------



## Ellis

That rights, simply cycling your weight up and down to push past new barruers. You can't expect to keep adding weight to the bar each week, you will hit a plateu and need to drop weights back and cycle them up again.


----------

